# Vostok Amphibia



## maspeth (May 26, 2006)

Hello all, I am new to the forum. I just purchased a Vostok Amphibia, black diver. It ran a little fast, but I never took it off, even at night, so I can't fault the watch for that. 3 weeks no trouble. This morning, I move my arm and the watch is making this terrible clanking tinny sound like the winder has come loose or something. It sounds terrible. Oh, I'd also like to note that I never dropped it or gave it any sharp blow.

Any advice?

Thanks, -M


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.

It sounds like the rotor screw has come loose and the rotor is rattling inside the case.

You need to return it to the seller.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

maspeth said:


> Hello all, I am new to the forum. I just purchased a Vostok Amphibia, black diver. It ran a little fast, but I never took it off, even at night, so I can't fault the watch for that. 3 weeks no trouble. This morning, I move my arm and the watch is making this terrible clanking tinny sound like the winder has come loose or something. It sounds terrible. Oh, I'd also like to note that I never dropped it or gave it any sharp blow.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks, -M


I had the exact same problem with the same watch from a Ukrainian seller...

Prepare a workspace ( clear a space) and carefully remove the back.

Be careful, because the tiny central screw that holds the winding 'pendulum/weight' in place may have come loose/ fallen out/sheared off...that's what had happened to mine.

Mine had sheared and I had to rob a replacement from a donor watch. If it's just loose, or has fallen out: replace it! If it's sheared you may be lucky - if the stub is protruding, then unwind it and remove it. if it's flush try and tease it into unwinding. Then PM me and I'll see if I can find a replacement in the bits box.

Good luck

best

CL


----------

